# Womens Specialized Mountain Bike For Sale (Myka-Limited Edition Breast Cancer)



## Charlotte.F (19 Apr 2012)

I have for sale a limited edition womens specialized mountain bike Myka. The bike was orginally bought for £999.99 in December 2008 and was used for a maximum of 4 weeks, as i could not ride due to medical reasons. The bike is in very good condition and have a genuine reason for sale, i have a small family now. Here is a link to a picture of the bike http://www.ibikeride.com/general-po...d-equipment-in-aid-of-breast-cancer-care.html should you wish to see a picture of the actual bike i am able to email one to anyone who may be interested. I am looking for £460.00 ono and am willing to deliver within reason from Weston super Mare with a charge to cover fuel. My email address is frost87@live.co.uk and can provide my phone number if needed. Thank you


----------



## Charlotte.F (21 Apr 2012)

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...uct/review-specialized-myka-fsr-comp-09-34205

Here is another link with more pictures and info


----------



## Charlotte.F (25 Apr 2012)

Charlotte.F said:


> http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...uct/review-specialized-myka-fsr-comp-09-34205
> 
> Here is another link with more pictures and info


 

This bike is now sold and i am unsure of how do delete the post!


----------

